# Kühlmittelventil analog 0-10V



## Nuclear (14 Dezember 2006)

Hi,

ich suche ein Ventil mit dem ich die Zuführung des Kühlmittels über einen
Analogausgang meiner SPS regulieren kann. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so
was ? Welche Firma stellt über Analogspannung steuerbare Ventile her ?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (14 Dezember 2006)

Nuclear schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich suche ein Ventil mit dem ich die Zuführung des Kühlmittels über einen
> Analogausgang meiner SPS regulieren kann. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so
> was ? Welche Firma stellt über Analogspannung steuerbare Ventile her ?


JEDE Firma, die mit Hydraulik zu tun hat, stellt so was her.
Z.B. Bosch-Rexroth.

Was du brauchst, ist ein *Proportionalventil*.

Die gibts in 10000 Vartiationen.


----------



## MSB (14 Dezember 2006)

Außerdem gibt es Stetig-Regel Ventile, kommen viel in der Lüftungstechnik zum Einsatz,
hat z.B. Landis&Staefa (Siemens) in unzähligen Variationen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## da_vadda (15 Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Die Firmen Mohrmann und Kornwestheim stellen auch solche Kälteventile herstellen.

Neben 0 - 10 V / 4 - 20 mA werden bei den Typen die ich kenne,
zusätzlich 230V AC benötigt.
Einmal für den Stellantrieb und (Typenabhängig) zusätzlich für einen Heizwiderstand in der Nähe der Stopfbuchse. 

Das Einstellen der Enlagenschalter sollte man nicht vergessen.

Ebenso können oftmals Rückmeldungen abgefragt werden.


----------



## dresel (15 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe auch schon so eine Regelung mit nem Stellventil von landis&Steafa verwirklicht, habe da aber einen Trafo eingesetzt um die 24VAC Versorgung zu bekommen. Ich habe noch kein Ventil mit 24VDC Versorgungsspannung gefunden. UG hat recht das es diese Ventile von zig Herstellern in unterschiedlichen Variationen gibt, die kommen aber meistens aus dem Haustechnikbereich und da wird eben haptsächlich mit 24VAC gearbeitet. Falls also jemand weiß wer Ventlie mit 24VDC-Versorgung herstellt wäre es nett wenn er dies hier posten könnte!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (15 Dezember 2006)

dresel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe noch kein Ventil mit 24VDC Versorgungsspannung gefunden habe. UG hat recht das es diese Ventile von zig Herstellern in unterschiedlichen Variationen gibt, die kommen aber meistens aus dem Haustechnikbereich und da wird eben haptsächlich mit 24VAC gearbeitet.


Das ist grammatikalisch wie inhaltlich völliger Blödsinn.


----------



## MSB (16 Dezember 2006)

Was uns unser Fragesteller uns auch noch nicht mitgeteilt hat,
welches Kühlmedium er eigentlich regeln möchte.

Wasser, Frigen, Alkohol, keine Ahnung mit was man noch so alles kühlen kann.

Regelventile in allen möglich Ausführungen gibts jede Menge, von jeder Menge Herstellern,
mit allen möglichen technischen Eigenschaften.


----------



## Markus (16 Dezember 2006)

grundsätzlich solltest du darauf achten ob es ein proportionaregler oder ein proportionalsteller ist.

einem proportionalregelventil gibts du zb einen sollwert von 0-10V und es nimmt diesen wert als sollwert für einen druck oder eine durchflussmenge.

ventil kann zb. 0-10bar dann macht es bei 1v immer 1bar und bei 6v immer 6bar...
diese ventile haben quasi eine istwerterfassung integriert.

ein proportionalsteller regelt selbst nicht, er macht nur die klappe von 0-100% proportional zu den 0-10v (4-20mA) auf.

wenn die sps regelt, dann unbedingt einen proportionalsteller einsetzen, da sich zwei regler unter umständen schlecht vertragen...

wenn du den sollwert zb. nur über ein poti vorgeben willst, dann wäre ein proportionalregler richtig.


----------



## Oberchefe (26 Dezember 2006)

Bürkert hat sowas beispielsweise:
http://www.buerkert.de/DEU/363.html

Meine persönliche Erfahrung: 
Digital ist einfacher und funktioniert zuverlässiger. Kleinste Verschmutzungen im Kältemedium (Wasser/Glykol) machen Probleme bei einem Proportionalventil. Zwei Digitalventile (eins für Kühlung und eins für Bypass) funktionieren zuverlässiger.


----------

